# Usar PC como PLC



## korderito123 (Ene 14, 2016)

MUCHACHOS, soy estudiante de Ing. Automatización, solo he trabajado con el plc Siemens S7-1200  de varios tipos ( AC/DC/Rele , DC/DC/DC, etc), me he metido mucho en el tema conexiones, comunicaciones, ün profesor me dijo que se puede ocupar una computadora , notebook como PLC para hacer control de un proceso, pero no encuentro nada en Internet de como hacerlo, fui a una fabrica donde trabajan un pc como forma de PLC, se que no es lo mas efectivo y tienen muchos defectos pero alguien es entendido del tema que me pueda explicar a gran detalle como se puede hacer un control de proceso en usando un PC.  


Se los agradecería mucho


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 14, 2016)

yo me imagino que usan un microcontrolador que reciba las ordenes de la PC como lo que hace national instruments con el DAQ.

algo parecido.

algunos usan unas tarjetas primitivas conectadas directo al puerto paralelo y microcontroladores baratos de la familia 16 de pic


----------



## Scooter (Ene 15, 2016)

No hay mucho conflicto.
Hace décadas que existen PCs industriales con todo tipo de tarjetas con relés, transistores, bucles de corriente y drivers para todo tipo de cargas.
Cuestan un güebo y la yema del otro pero hay todo lo que imagines, y de lo que no te imaginabas, también hay.
También hay sistemas operativos adecuados para ese uso.

Hacerlo con un PC doméstico con un sistema operativo doméstico mas allá de una supervisión me parece una temeridad.


----------



## lokyto (Feb 22, 2016)

hola 
he visto muchas computadoras que hacen lo que dices, necesitarias tarjetas de interface que funcionen como entradas y salidas, luego hacer un software en Visual Basic con la logica y la interface grafica.
la verdad no se que tipo de trjetas usar pero si que existen.
espero sirva de ayuda saludos


----------



## cargamsoft (Feb 25, 2016)

En SIEMENS (y que has usado el S7-1200 imagino que estas familiarizado con la marca) existen herramientas como SIMATIC WinAC y S7-1500 Software Controller. Obviamente necesitas una PC industrial, para ello existen las SIMATIC IPCs.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 25, 2016)

korderito123 dijo:


> MUCHACHOS, soy estudiante de Ing. Automatización, solo he trabajado con el plc Siemens S7-1200  de varios tipos ( AC/DC/Rele , DC/DC/DC, etc), me he metido mucho en el tema conexiones, comunicaciones, ün profesor me dijo que se puede ocupar una computadora , notebook como PLC para hacer control de un proceso, pero no encuentro nada en Internet de como hacerlo, fui a una fabrica donde trabajan un pc como forma de PLC, se que no es lo mas efectivo y tienen muchos defectos pero alguien es entendido del tema que me pueda explicar a gran detalle como se puede hacer un control de proceso en usando un PC.
> 
> 
> Se los agradecería mucho



Hola, si tenes algo dando vuelta... acá subi dos software gratuitos para control por PC:
https://sites.google.com/a/educ.ar/eti/project-updates
Uno es ideal para reciclar PC antiguas y el otro es XSCADA. Subi en elnforo un torial para aprender a manejarlo; saludos

Pd: si algun mod me hace la gauchada de copiar y subir estos dos archivos aca (estoy conectandome desde el tel y no me deja), mucho mejor asi no se pierde con el tiempo
Este es uno de los links:
https://sites.google.com/a/educ.ar/...nteryourmessagetotheteamhere/ETI_k74_win3.rar
https://sites.google.com/a/educ.ar/...struirunplcyunscadamadeinhome/XScada 4.56.rar


----------

